# Problems with charging port on Acer Aspire Laptop



## lfcjfc (28 Apr 2014)

I have an Acer Aspire laptop that I am having problems with when charging. I suspect the charging port on the laptop itself it about to go. When I plug in the power cord, I have to "fiddle" with the connection to get it to start charging. If the laptop is moved while charging and the cord moved, it often stops charging and has to be adjusted again. Tried a power cord from another Acer and problem persisted so assuming its the charging port. In general terms, can these ports be repaired, and if so, is it an expensive job?
Thanks


----------



## dub_nerd (28 Apr 2014)

It's a very common problem. Yes, they can be repaired. Usually it means the soldered joint between the charging socket and the motherboard has become fatigued and is making an intermittent connection. Note that this can cause increased resistance and/or sparking and generate a surprising amount of heat, so you risk also damaging the charger and other components on the motherboard. Check if the tip of the charging plug is heating up -- by which I mean too hot to touch, not just warm.

If you're in Dublin, the laptop shop in Dun Laoghaire shopping centre, or their related company in the city centre can fix it. I found them ok (not brilliant) and pricey enough.

Having had this problem with more than one laptop, I will now only buy laptops with a right-angle barrel style power connector, rather than a straight-through one which puts a lot of strain on the charging socket if knocked.


----------



## lfcjfc (2 May 2014)

Thanks Dub
Funny enough the power connector on this laptop in a right angle connector but it is about 5yrs old and heavily used. Not in Dublin but will search out a computer repairer and see what they think. With the low cost of laptops these days, I dont want to get into expensive repairs.


----------



## Patrick776 (26 Dec 2014)

Yes, they can be repaired. I suggest you to take help of a professional certified engineer. There are numerous laptop repair service providers that offer on-site support if you are busy to go to their location.


----------

